# What's everyone watching on TV?



## janzo (Apr 16, 2016)

Since I have been on a soaping hiatus I have been watching a bit more TV and was wondering what everyone is watching.  My favourite at the moment is Scorpion, i am a little addicted to it.  Have been trying some other programmes, Limitless, Arrow,  but a lot are now drawing to a close for the summer break.  Of course you can't go wrong with Criminal Minds and NCIS, they have been around for a while but still good.  Any recommendations?


----------



## Navaria (Apr 16, 2016)

NCIS and Hell's Kitchen are really the only shows I make time to watch. I listen to a lot of TV tho. Most of that involves talking cartoon animals so I don't think it will do you any good lol


----------



## snappyllama (Apr 16, 2016)

Right now I'm binging an old HBO series, Treme. It's a drama set in post-Katrina New Orleans.


----------



## amd (Apr 16, 2016)

Blind spot!


----------



## dibbles (Apr 16, 2016)

The Americans


----------



## IrishLass (Apr 16, 2016)

My following list will make you think we watch a lot of TV, but we really don't. We record them in advance and watch at our leisure, which oftentimes is months after they were first recorded, since we all like to sit down as a family to watch together, which is not always easy to coordinate. lol. These are the ones we enjoy watching (by the way, we don't have cable):

Elementary
The Middle 
The Big Bang Theory
Hawaii Five-O
Person Of Interest (I think it's been cancelled, but we're still waiting for the final season to be aired, which they say will be in August)
Marvel's Agents of Shield (and also Marvel's Agent Carter, which I love a lot more than the other, but it's an interim series that they air when Shield is on break)
Galavant (another interim series that's been airing only in January/February)

Some old shows we record off one of the 'oldie' stations we're able to get:

The Carol Burnet Show
Newhart
The Judy Garland Show
The Andy Williams Show
Burns and Allen
The Tonight Show with Johnny Carson

And we watch the following on DVD as they become available:

Dr. Who (just got the latest season in the mail- yay!)
Sherlock


IrishLass


----------



## Dahila (Apr 16, 2016)

Blindspot
Madam Secretary (she is **** good ) 
Game of silence (just started and looks promissing) 
Scorpion of course
Underground
Elementary
Person of Interest is coming back on fall 2016


----------



## IrishLass (Apr 16, 2016)

Dahila said:


> Blindspot
> Person of Interest is coming back on fall 2016


 
Oh goody! Is it coming back, as in not being cancelled?


IrishLass


----------



## navigator9 (Apr 16, 2016)

Blacklist. The Catch. Waiting for Game of Thrones!


----------



## grassyriver (Apr 16, 2016)

My husband and I go through tv phases where we watch a ton of one show and then either reach the end of the series or just gradually stop watching it and never get back to it. Right now it's:
Andy Griffith
Better Call Saul 
Cutthroat Kitchen


----------



## Serene (Apr 16, 2016)

I am waiting for Game of Thrones on HBO, and Penny Dreadful on Showtime.

The Blacklist
Criminal Minds
Bobs Burgers
American Horror Story (when its on. Catching up on some missed episodes)


----------



## Misschief (Apr 16, 2016)

Together, my husband and I watch The Voice, NCIS and NCIS New Orleans, Elementary, and Longmire (on Netflix). We used to watch Law & Order and Criminal Minds but we're pretty much done with both series now. They've really been pushing the limits lately. We also watch the British show, Heartbeat. I like to watch Grimm, Once Upon A Time, and Sleepy Hollow. 

I've wondered about Blind Spot.... with a few people mentioning it, we may have to check it out.


----------



## dibbles (Apr 16, 2016)

navigator9 said:


> Blacklist. The Catch. Waiting for Game of Thrones!



Oh yeah - definitely waiting for Game of Thrones!


----------



## Dahila (Apr 16, 2016)

Yeah I do this, if I am not interested in the first 20 min I will not watch it.   When I get new book and first 4 pages do not interest me, I will not read it, no matter the good reviews


----------



## BlackDog (Apr 16, 2016)

Call the Midwife. It's a BBC show that airs in the US on IPTV.  it's the best thing on non-cable tv. Warning: don't watch if you don't like having your soul crushed on a weekly basis.


----------



## TeresaT (Apr 16, 2016)

I am a binge Netflix/Amazon watcher when I watch.  I'm also addicted to British TV.  So,in no particular order, here are my favorites:

Dr. Who (goes without saying, right?)
Doc Martin
Hinterland
Ripper Street
Happy Valley (which ain't so happy!)
Sherlock
Outlander
River
Peaky Blinders - FREAKING BRILLIANT!!  If you only watch one on the list, make it this one.
Land Girls
Jack Taylor
Downton Abby
Call the Midwives
Bletchley Circle
Bomb Girls
Wallander (although the Swedish version is MUCH better!! Krister Henriksson is wonderful.)
William & Mary
White Chapel -- Love, love, love this show.
Midsomer Murders
Wentworth (it's actually Australian, but what the heck, they have really cool accents.)
Death in Paradise
Broadchurch
Being Human

American shows:

The Following
Game of Thrones
True Blood
Bosch
Orange is the New Black
Zoo
4400

Yeah.  I'm not too big on American tv.  I was born in the wrong country...


----------



## LisaAnne (Apr 16, 2016)

Boy, I hate admitting this. I watch one channel... Hallmark.  It's mostly background until late at night. I don't have to pay close attention, always a happy ending and I get to wake up to Who Loves Lucy.


----------



## Kamahido (Apr 17, 2016)

Cutthroat Kitchen here. Alton Brown is the man!


----------



## TwystedPryncess (Apr 17, 2016)

Black Sails, Salem, Vikings, (or named something really similar, I can't remember the name of that one but it's about vikings) Penny Dreadful, The Strain, Lost, True Blood, American Horror Story  (I have pictures of me, my daughter Nicole, and my niece standing in front of the house they used to make the Witch series). 

Usually the only time I watch TV or a movie is when fiance and I fix a huge dinner or bring take home once a week and lay in bed and scarf and watch TV and snuggle the dog. 

We figure that we are adults, we can break the rules if we want. Dinner and TV in bed is the best.  Also you can kind of tell that I am a horror freak.....


----------



## Arimara (Apr 17, 2016)

When My daughter is around (90% of the time), I watch Sofia the First, the new Alvin & the Chipmunks (pretty funny), and a whole lot of cakes being baked on random shows. I try not to watch too many movies, especially anything that I watched at her age, so that we can keep nightmares to a minimum.


----------



## janzo (Apr 17, 2016)

Thanks everyone for the suggestions, can't believe there aren't more scorpion fans around, it's such a great show.   Really looking forward to the return of Game of Thrones, going to give Blindspot, Major Crimes a go.  Used to watch Person of Interest but I lost interest!


----------



## lenarenee (Apr 17, 2016)

Arimara said:


> When My daughter is around (90% of the time), I watch Sofia the First, the new Alvin & the Chipmunks (pretty funny), and a whole lot of cakes being baked on random shows. I try not to watch too many movies, especially anything that I watched at her age, so that we can keep nightmares to a minimum.


 

Mine watches Sofia on occasion, but we have 50 episodes of Octonauts, 30 Wild Kratts and several Odd Squad recorded.  She's outgrown Max and Ruby - but I haven't!  If I let her she would watch Disney like her friends - but when the moms express dismay at how their girls are dancing in a...uh....mature manner or wanting to date boys and wonder why mine doesn't....I tell them it's because of Disney. All their shows are about teens and love - and then there's the music videos with a lack of clothing!


----------



## navigator9 (Apr 17, 2016)

I almost forgot Bletchly Circle and Grantchester, love those. And Dancing with the Stars. It never fails to entertain. :clap:


----------



## Arimara (Apr 17, 2016)

lenarenee said:


> Mine watches Sofia on occasion, but we have 50 episodes of Octonauts, 30 Wild Kratts and several Odd Squad recorded.  She's outgrown Max and Ruby - but I haven't!  If I let her she would watch Disney like her friends - but when the moms express dismay at how their girls are dancing in a...uh....mature manner or wanting to date boys and wonder why mine doesn't....I tell them it's because of Disney. All their shows are about teens and love - and then there's the music videos with a lack of clothing!



I only let her watch nick jr and disney jr unrestrained. It's a GOOD thing for children not to think about dating, boys and the like when they are under 10 (really 8 and under but I like to give a nice umbrella since I was playing with Barbies until age 12). It irks me to no end when I hear my cousins talking about Empire, Scandal, Most shows NOT ON DISNEY OR NICK JR (except the thundermans, I lost that battle but the show isn't too bad). Children should not be exposed to all that trash at such tender ages.

[rant] And don't get me started on clothing. Nothing peeves me more than seeing a little girl wearing a dress that you can totally see an adult woman wearing for a hot date. And you wonder why you have 10 yr olds and even 9 yr olds interested in sex? What are you exposing your kids too? Even the way they dress has an impact on our children's minds. Is it ever ok for a 6 yr old to wear a plunge top or dress that I could easily have all the boys running to the yard wearing? [/rant]

I'd love to say I sound like my mom but I think I evolved into someone far more media conscious.


----------



## TeresaT (Apr 17, 2016)

Arimara said:


> I only let her watch nick jr and disney jr unrestrained. It's a GOOD thing for children not to think about dating, boys and the like when they are under 10 (really 8 and under but I like to give a nice umbrella since I was playing with Barbies until age 12). It irks me to no end when I hear my cousins talking about Empire, Scandal, Most shows NOT ON DISNEY OR NICK JR (except the thundermans, I lost that battle but the show isn't too bad). Children should not be exposed to all that trash at such tender ages.
> 
> [rant] And don't get me started on clothing. Nothing peeves me more than seeing a little girl wearing a dress that you can totally see an adult woman wearing for a hot date. And you wonder why you have 10 yr olds and even 9 yr olds interested in sex? What are you exposing your kids too? Even the way they dress has an impact on our children's minds. Is it ever ok for a 6 yr old to wear a plunge top or dress that I could easily have all the boys running to the yard wearing? [/rant]
> 
> I'd love to say I sound like my mom but I think I evolved into someone far more media conscious.



Bikinis.  Why do parents put bikinis on their toddlers and little girls and say it's "cute" but gripe when they want to wear a thong at 12?  I just don't get it.  Why would anyone want to sexualize their child at all?  What ever happened to letting kids be kids?  Life is tough enough without having kids miss out on a childhood.  OK.  Rant over.  (Thank heavens I'm not a human parent.  Dogs are bad enough.)


----------



## Barbsbreakingbath (Apr 17, 2016)

Outlander Season 2. I do love me some Jaime. Also Better Call Saul, season 2. Don't know if I will watch Game of Thrones anymore or not. Honestly it started to become too much for me.


----------



## Arimara (Apr 17, 2016)

TeresaT said:


> Bikinis.  Why do parents put bikinis on their toddlers and little girls and say it's "cute" but gripe when they want to wear a thong at 12?  I just don't get it.  Why would anyone want to sexualize their child at all?  What ever happened to letting kids be kids?  Life is tough enough without having kids miss out on a childhood.  OK.  Rant over.  (Thank heavens I'm not a human parent.  Dogs are bad enough.)



To be fair, I put my daughter on a two piece tankini and she doesn't show much besides the fact she has a booty (remedied with a long shirt, shorts or a towel). Two pieces allow for safer bathroom runs as well. But when the tankini becomes a bikini, I draw lines.


----------



## IrishLass (Apr 17, 2016)

janzo said:


> Used to watch Person of Interest but I lost interest!


 
Ever since they killed off Detective Carter played by the wonderfully talented Taraji P. Henson, things just started going downhill, and I almost lost interest, too, but I keep watching because I still love to watch the dynamic between Finch and Reese and Lionel. I'd be so happy if they'd get rid of Root and Simi, though. They are part of why I think the show has gone downhill.

*Edited to add*, I just read the news from CBS that Person Of Interest has officially been cancelled and that the final season (season 5) will begin airing on May 3, 2016, and that there are 13 episodes total. 


IrishLass


----------



## BlackDog (Apr 17, 2016)

Barbsbreakingbath said:


> Outlander Season 2. I do love me some Jaime. Also Better Call Saul, season 2. Don't know if I will watch Game of Thrones anymore or not. Honestly it started to become too much for me.



Unnnnnnhhh Jamie. Hubba hubba. 

I don't have Starz, so I've only seen season 1. But I'm not looking forward to S2, since I didn't enjoy the second book much. Fortunately I've seen some promo shots and it looks like the costume **** will be fabulous enough to get me through!


----------



## Dahila (Apr 17, 2016)

Indian Summers really good show.  Outlander, well good to know that we still will have 13 ep to watch. Thanks Irishlass


----------



## TBandCW (Apr 21, 2016)

janzo said:


> Thanks everyone for the suggestions, can't believe there aren't more scorpion fans around, it's such a great show.   Really looking forward to the return of Game of Thrones, going to give Blindspot, Major Crimes a go.  Used to watch Person of Interest but I lost interest!




We are Scorpion fans!


----------



## Sagebrush (Apr 21, 2016)

This is WHEN I have time to watch tv, like when I'm labeling soap. 

Chef's Table
Parenthood
Key and Peele
Portlandia
Workaholics
Saturday Night Live (I used to have favorite "eras" of SNL then someone described it to me like baseball team: the players continually change but it's still your favorite team.)
Mindy
Last Man on Earth

A few series that have been discontinued, but are amazing:
Arrested Development
Freaks and Geeks
Party Down

Disclaimer: I may have different taste in tv than most people on the forum. I know my book-reading differs.


----------



## rosyrobyn (Apr 21, 2016)

#1 overall show - Game of Thrones: the costumes, the sets, the uncertainty of life for any character (you just never know who's going next!)
#1 new show (for me) - Outlander: yep, Jaime...
Show I've watched the longest - Survivor: blindsides!
Guilty pleasure - The Bachelor


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 21, 2016)

My personal favorites are: Blind Spot, NCIS, Big Bang Theory, Criminal Minds, Bones.  I make my husband very nervous.


----------



## janzo (Apr 21, 2016)

TBandCW said:


> We are Scorpion fans!



Yay finally found someone who watches the show. Season finale on Monday looks intense, then a 5 month break till September!


----------



## BlackDog (Apr 21, 2016)

SageontheMountain said:


> This is WHEN I have time to watch tv, like when I'm labeling soap.
> 
> Chef's Table
> Parenthood
> ...



Freaks and Geeks is soooo great.  I can't believe it only lasted one season.  I also love Key and Peele.  Occasionally they'll run a marathon when I'm trying to clean the house or get work done and I end up just glued to the couch laughing.


----------



## Sagebrush (Apr 22, 2016)

BlackDog said:


> Freaks and Geeks is soooo great.  I can't believe it only lasted one season.  I also love Key and Peele.  Occasionally they'll run a marathon when I'm trying to clean the house or get work done and I end up just glued to the couch laughing.




I can't believe it only lasted one season either. It was aired before its time...so sad. 

Key and Peele is one of those shows that we re-watch quite a bit too. I think they have a movie coming out soon as well.


----------

